# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Ερώτηση Αποφοιτου ΕΠΑΛ (Τεχνικος Αυτοματισμών)

## giannis1908

Καλησπερα, τελειωσα Τεχνικος Αυτοματισμου απο ΕΠΑΛ και θα θελα να ρωτησω αν εχω τη δυνατοτητα να δουλεψω σαν ηλεκτρονικος ή ηλεκτρολογος. Ας πουμε στο σχολειο τα μαθηματα ειδικοτητας που εκανα ηταν Ψηφιακα Συστηματα, Αναλογικα Ηλεκτρονικα, Ηλεκτροτεχνια, ΣΑΕ με PLC σε Συμβολικη Γλωσσα οπου ελεγχαμε τρηφασικους κινητηρες και αλλα με ηλεκτρολογικο εξοπλισμο, Μικρουπολογυστικα Συστηματα, Αισθητηρες με Arduino για μικρους αυτοματισμους, και κατι ψιλα απο Μηχατρονικη για το πως θεωρειτικα μεσα απ το δυκτιο μπορουμε να ελεγχουμε εναν βιομηχανικο αυτοματισμο. Οπως καταλαβαινεται τα μαθηματα ποικίλουν και ειμαι λιγο μπερδεμενος με το που ακριβως ανηκω ως Αυτοματιστης και που μπορω να δουλεψω. Εκτος αυτου το Εργαστηριο Ηλεκτρονικων Συστηματων που ειχαμε καναμε συνεχεια επιδιορθωσεις και εμαθα διαφορα πραγματα. Π.χ. φτιαξαμε ενα δυκτιο για τους υπολογιστες στο εργαστηριο μας με switcher, πηραμε κομματια απο παλια pc και φτιαξαμε καινουργια, ασχοληθηκαμε με Multisim κ.τ.λ.

Υ.Γ. Ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων για οποιαδιποτε απαντηση.

----------

Etien4 (13-09-19)

----------


## nick1974

αλλαζουν οι καιροι... στην εποχη μου τα επαλ και τετοιου ειδους σχολες βγαζαν επισκευαστες τηλεορασεων χαχα
Λοιπον "συναδελφε", μην ασχολεισαι με το αν εισαι ηλεκτρονικος η ηλεκτρολογος, το ενα και το αυτο ειναι. (και οι δυο ειδικοτητες ασχολουνται με το ιδιο πραγμα που λεγεται ηλεκτρονικα ισχυος και αυτοματισμοι)  Αυτο που σε ενδιαφερει ειναι να αποκτησεις σωστη εμπειρια (αν μπορεις να διευρυνεις και τις θεωρητικες σου γνωσεις δεν ειναι κακο. Το λεω απλα επειδη λες επαλ και φανταζομαι η ποιοτητα των μαθηματων πρεπει να ειναι υποδεεστερη απ αυτη που χρριαζεται ενας πραγματικος αυτοματιστης, αλλα δε το γνωριζω κι ολας).
Μπες κανονικα στην αγορα εργασιας και στεκεσαι και ετσι κι αλλιως.
Προσωπικα επειδη θεωρητικα ειμαι μηχανικος τηλεπικοινωνιων και αυτοματισμων, αρχικα ριχα ασχοληθει με το πρωτο κομματι, αλλα τελικα τα χρηματα ειναι στο δευτερο (ευτυχως απο καθαρη τυχη το ανακαλυψα... δε θα επεκταθω σε ιστοριες αλλα θα μπορουσα να μη το ειχα καταλαβει καν).
Τωρα επειδη φυσικα για αρχη θα πας να δουλεψεις καπου, δεν εχει τοση σημασια αν θα ειναι ηλεκτρονικοι η ηλεκτρολογοι η μηχανικοι η οτιδηποτε (στεκομαστε παντου) αρκει να εχουν αντικειμενο που να σε ενδιαφερει, που να μαθαινεις, και στην τελικη που να πληρωνεσαι.
Το τι θες να κανεις εσυ το ξερεις. Μπορει να θες να μπεις σε ενα εργοστασιο για ασφαλεια σταθεροτητας, μπορει να θες μεγαλα εργα, μπορει να θες να εισαι ανεξαρτητος και να γυρνας τον πλανητη γυρω γυρω οπως εγω... γενικα αυτο εξαρταται απο σενα και μονο, και αναλογα τι θες να κανεις θα "πουλησεις" και τον εαυτο σου 

tip: σε σοβαρα εργα και με μηχανικους ηλικειας ...ηντα καλυτερα να πασαρεσαι σαν ηλεκτρολογος γιατι για καποιο λογο θεωρεισαι πιο σοβαρος... οχι παντα αλλα ειναι ο γενικος κανονας οτι αν πεις ηλεκτρονικος θα σε ρωτανε για το πως να κλεψουν νοβα απ το γειτονα χαχα
Σε ποιο νεους λεγε οτι θες...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb (09-09-19)

----------


## Etien4

Καταρχήν καλή σταδιοδρομία στην καριέρα σου.
 Πρωτα πρέπει να πας ρωτήσεις στο γραφειο του υπουργείου βιομηχανίας αν σου δίνει και τι δικαιώματα το απολυτήριο σου.Το σίγουρο είναι ότι για ηλεκτρολόγος πρέπει να κατέχεις κάποιες άδειες που αποκτάς είτε με εξετάσεις και εμπειρία εργασίας με ένσημα είτε από πτυχία!
Για ηλεκτρονικός δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω ακριβώς.Το βέβαιο ειναι ότι έχεις πάρει κάποια εφόδια που θα σε βοηθήσουν να σπουδάσεις σε ΤΕΙ ή ΑΕΙ αντίστοιχου αντικειμένου.

Αμα είσαι μικρός και μπορείς να σπουδάσεις τόλμησέ το αξίζει.


Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Etien4

> Καλησπερα, τελειωσα Τεχνικος Αυτοματισμου απο ΕΠΑΛ και θα θελα να ρωτησω αν εχω τη δυνατοτητα να δουλεψω σαν ηλεκτρονικος ή ηλεκτρολογος. Ας πουμε στο σχολειο τα μαθηματα ειδικοτητας που εκανα ηταν Ψηφιακα Συστηματα, Αναλογικα Ηλεκτρονικα, Ηλεκτροτεχνια, ΣΑΕ με PLC σε Συμβολικη Γλωσσα οπου ελεγχαμε τρηφασικους κινητηρες και αλλα με ηλεκτρολογικο εξοπλισμο, Μικρουπολογυστικα Συστηματα, Αισθητηρες με Arduino για μικρους αυτοματισμους, και κατι ψιλα απο Μηχατρονικη για το πως θεωρειτικα μεσα απ το δυκτιο μπορουμε να ελεγχουμε εναν βιομηχανικο αυτοματισμο. Οπως καταλαβαινεται τα μαθηματα ποικίλουν και ειμαι λιγο μπερδεμενος με το που ακριβως ανηκω ως Αυτοματιστης και που μπορω να δουλεψω. Εκτος αυτου το Εργαστηριο Ηλεκτρονικων Συστηματων που ειχαμε καναμε συνεχεια επιδιορθωσεις και εμαθα διαφορα πραγματα. Π.χ. φτιαξαμε ενα δυκτιο για τους υπολογιστες στο εργαστηριο μας με switcher, πηραμε κομματια απο παλια pc και φτιαξαμε καινουργια, ασχοληθηκαμε με Multisim κ.τ.λ.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων για οποιαδιποτε απαντηση.



Και κάτι άλλο,στο ΕΠΑΛ είδες κάποια πράγματα για να πάρεις κάποιες βασικές γνώσεις σε όσα το δυνατό περισσότερα πράγματα.Σε καμιά περίπτωση με αυτές τις γνώσεις μόνο δεν μπορείς να σταθείς σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο παρά μόνο σαν βοηθός,να το γνωρίζεις αυτό.

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kalarakis

Μμμμ Τεχνικός Αυτοματισμού
 ΠΑΧΎΣ ΤΙΤΛΟΣ
 Δηλαδή με απλά λόγια έχεις τελειώσει το λύκειο με δυνατότητα να εισαχθείς σε κάποιες σχολές της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης με καποιους καλύτερους όρους - που μάλλον το χαρτι αυτό είναι καμμένο γιατί διαφορετικά θα μας ρωτούσες  τι πράμα είναι η σχολή που μπήκα. Από εκεί και πέρα για ηλεκτρολόγος χρειάζεσαι άδεια, για τα ηλεκτρονικά οι γνώσεις σου είναι ελάχιστες για την πληροφορική το ίδιο. ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ τι; ανειδίκευτος εργάτης ή αλλιώς αχθοφόρος. Μπορεί βέβαια και τα οικονομικά να φτάνουν μέχρι εδώ οποτε κάθε άλλη κουβέντα δε χωρεί 
Αν παραυτα τα οικονομικά το επιτρέπουν στρώσου στο διάβασμα και ξαναδώσε ή αν η βαθμολογία σου "στέκει κάπως" κοίτα για το 10%
Αν τα οικονομικά δεν φτανουν κοίτα προς τον ηλεκτρολόγο -οικοδομή, αλλά πρέπει να σου βάνουν ένσημα βοηθού ηλεκτρολόγου ώστε μετά από μερικά χρόνια να έχεις δικαίωμα να δώσεις εξετάσεις να πάρεις άδεια τεχνίτη, για ένα καλύτερο αυρίο να κάνεις κανενα μεραμέτι . Τα ηλεκτρονικά δεν έχουν ψωμί. Οι επισκευές έχουν περιοριστεί στην αλλαγή πλακετών αντε να βάλεις καμιά κεραία δηλ στο μαγαζί που θα δουλέυεις θα είσαι το παιδί για όλες τις δουλιές. Στην πληροφορική έχεις μπροστά σου απόφοιτους ΙΕΚ, ΑΤΕΙ Παν/μιο κτλ. δηλ εδώ θες εκτός από τα ουσιαστικά προσόντα και τα τυπικά.
Αν έχεις χρόνια μπροστά σου δές την επιλογή των ΕΠΑΣ του ΟΑΕΔ θα σου δώσουν πτυχίο με δικαιώματα  επιπέδου 5 και τα δύο χρόνια σπουδών έχει πράκτική αμοιβόμενη Δες ειδικότητες ( με απλά λόγια τέχνες) όπως ψυκτικός ή συντήρηση καυστήρων που μπορείς με το πτυχείο που θα πάρεις από τον ΟΑΕΔ  να ανοίξεις δική σου δουλεία ΑΜΕΣΩΣ  με μια δαπάνη της τάξεως των 3000 ευρώ Αφήστε την πληροφορική Εχει κορεστεί , θέλει τυπικά προσόντα και αν δεν έχεις λεφτα να ανοιξεις κανενα μαγαζί να μεταπουλάς υπολογιστές θα είσαι μια ζωη αχθοφόρος κιβωτίων.
Ολα αυτά τα γράφω γιατί το λήμμα αυτό θα το διαβάσουν παιδιά ή γονείς που θα βρεθούν του χρόνου σε αυτή την κατάσταση.

----------


## Etien4

Δες λίγο και καμία σχολή με ειδίκευση στις ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας.
  Είναι σε μεγάλη άνοδο τα τελευταία χρόνια και ανεβαίνει κι άλλο η αγορά!

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> ...



ναι χαρτι απο επαλ δεν τον κανει με τιποτα αυτοματιστη αλλα οπως τα γραψες μοιαζει σα να μην καταλαβαινεις ποιο ειναι το αντικειμενο και να θεωρεις πιο επικερδη και σοβαρα επαγγελματα τις οικοδομες και τους καυστηρατζηδες και τα προγραμματα του οαεδ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    


(η πλακα ειναι πως ο op αν μπορουσε και ηθελε -αλλα δε μπορει- θα εβρισκε απο τη Δευτερα κι ολας δουλεια ως βοηθος/junior με πολυ καλυτερα χρηματα απ αυτα  που οι οικοδομοι κι οι καυστηρατζηδες τα παιρνουν ως φτασμενοι τεχνιτες  και το γνωριζει κι ολας)


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tzitzikas

όπως σου είπαν και οι προλαλήσαντες οι απαιτήσεις στην αγορά εργασίας είναι πλέον τεράστιες. Για τον κλάδο πληροφορικής απαιτούνται τεράστιες σχετικές γνώσεις. Μια ματιά στις σχετικές αγγελίες και θα καταλάβεις. κανείς δεν προσλαμβάνει κάποιον που απλά έχει γνώσεις χειρισμού Η/Υ. αυτό θεωρείται πλέον τυπικό προσόν ακόμα και για να δουλέψεις σε φούρνο ταμίας. Για ηλεκτρολόγος θες άδεια. Για μένα επένδυσε σε διάβασμα και σπουδές μετά στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση που με πτυχίο ηλεκτρολόγου ή μηχανολόγου σου δίνει επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα ώστε να μπορείς να έχεις και άδεια υπογραφής μελέτης, επίβλεψης, κατασκευής και επίσης με τα 2 πτυχία αυτά μπορείς να βγάλεις και άδεια καυστηρατζή αερίων καυσίμων, οι οποίοι μπορούν και βγάζουν μεροκάματο με συντηρήσεις, βλάβες κυρίως σε φυσικό αέριο. Με απολυτήριο απλά Επαλ δύσκολα να ανοικτείς στην αγορά.

----------


## jimk

Λοιπον Γιαννη η γνωμη μου ειναι να πας και αλλα 2 χρονια  ηλεκτρολογος.Στην σχολη θα μαθεις μονο τα βασικα,απο κει και περα  πρεπει να αποκτησεις εμπειρια  για να πεις οτι κατι κανεις.Με το χαρτι που εχεις αλλα και να μην το ειχες,αν ειχες γνωσεις θα μπορουσες να ανοιξεις ενα μαγαζι πχ  για επισκευη υπολογιστων,να κανεις εγκαταστασεις συναγερμων,καμερων,οπως κανουν οι περισσότεροι ηλεκτρολογοι,κανεις δεν θα σου ζητησει πτυχιο.Χρημα πολυ βγαζουν οι ηλεκτρολογοι  γιατι ασχολουνται με πολλα  περαν τον ηλεκτρολογικων εγκαταστασεων και ας μην ειναι η ειδικοτητα τους.Οπως καταλαβαινεις ολα ειναι σχετικα,πηγαινε 2 χρονια ακομα  ηλεκτρολογος αν καταφερεις βγαλε και μια αδεια  και μετα κανει οτι θες απο ηλεκτρολογικα μεχρι ηλεκτρονικα,θα πας καλα  αρκει να εχεις γνωσεις.

----------


## nick1974

> Λοιπον Γιαννη η γνωμη μου ειναι να πας και αλλα 2 χρονια  ηλεκτρολογος.Στην σχολη θα μαθεις μονο τα βασικα,απο κει και περα  πρεπει να αποκτησεις εμπειρια  για να πεις οτι κατι κανεις.Με το χαρτι που εχεις αλλα και να μην το ειχες,αν ειχες γνωσεις θα μπορουσες να ανοιξεις ενα μαγαζι πχ  για επισκευη υπολογιστων,να κανεις εγκαταστασεις συναγερμων,καμερων,οπως κανουν οι περισσότεροι ηλεκτρολογοι,κανεις δεν θα σου ζητησει πτυχιο.Χρημα πολυ βγαζουν οι ηλεκτρολογοι  γιατι ασχολουνται με πολλα  περαν τον ηλεκτρολογικων εγκαταστασεων και ας μην ειναι η ειδικοτητα τους.Οπως καταλαβαινεις ολα ειναι σχετικα,πηγαινε 2 χρονια ακομα  ηλεκτρολογος αν καταφερεις βγαλε και μια αδεια  και μετα κανει οτι θες απο ηλεκτρολογικα μεχρι ηλεκτρονικα,θα πας καλα  αρκει να εχεις γνωσεις.



το να παει δυο χρονια οτιδηποτε αφου παλι για επαλ μιλαμε λεγεται "οριζοντιες σπουδες" και ειναι οτι πιο αχρηστο μπορει να κανει καποιος. Αν ειναι να πεταξει 2 χρονια απ τη ζωη του μια χαρα ειναι και το χαρτι του... 
Αν ειναι να σπουδασει πρεπει να παει σε ανωτερη σχολη,  ειτε ηλεκτρολογιας, ειτε αυτοματισμου ειτε πληροφορικης ειτε ηλεκτρονικων (δε ξερω τωρα πως εχουν μοιραστει οι κατευθυνσεις )
btw ναι στην πρωτη δουλεια που θα βρει εννωειται με χαρτι επαλ κανεις δε θα τον θεωρησει αυτοματιστη, αλλα φυσικα ουτε και ηλεκτρολογο, (εκτος αν μιλαμε για ηλεκτρολογους σπιτιων, κατι που μαλλον δεν ενδιαφερει καποιον που παει για αυτοματιστης ) οποτε τι παραπανω θα του προσφερουν δυο χαρτια επαλ απο ενα?

----------

vasilllis (14-09-19)

----------


## vasilllis

Ενώ αν τελειώσει ΤΕΙ με το χαρτί πρώτη δουλειά και 2000€ επειδή δεν έχει εμπειρία.
Αν μπορούσε ο άνθρωπος (αν ήθελε βασικά) να πάει ανώτατη σχολή θα πήγαινε.
Με τα τωρινά δεδομένα η μόνη ειδικότητα που θέλει πτυχίο είναι του ηλεκτρολόγου.Οι υπόλοιπες απαιτούν γνωσεις.αν τις διαθέτεις προχωράς.
Κυριότερο όπλο οι γνωριμίες.εχεις κάπου να ξεκινήσεις;

----------


## nick1974

> Κυριότερο όπλο οι γνωριμίες.εχεις κάπου να ξεκινήσεις;




απ οτι μου πε επι του παροντος δε τον ενδιαφερει να δουλεψει γιατι ακομα σπουδαζει (βαζω ενα εργο για λιγες μερες και ψαχνω και για ενα νεο).






> Ενώ αν τελειώσει ΤΕΙ με το χαρτί πρώτη δουλειά και 2000€ επειδή δεν έχει εμπειρία.



τριχες, μονο για δημοσιους υπαλληλους εχουν αξια τα χαρτια η για καποιον που θελει να γινει τροφιμος μεγαλης εταιριας.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι αν θες να λεγεσαι μηχανικος αυτοματισμων εκτος απο πολυετη πειρα χρειαζονται και πολλες γνωσεις γυρω απο ενα σωρω αντικειμενα, (ουσιαστικα εχεις πολλες ειδικοτητες και λογο της φυσης της δουλειας πρεπει να εισαι καλος σε ολες) κατι που αποκλειεται να το χει παρει απο επαλ.
Τωρα απο ΤΕΙ εννωειται οτι παλι δεν βγαινεις επαγγελματιας στον αυτοματισμο, αλλα ειναι καλυτερο το οτι εχεις παρει 5 βασεις παραπανω, κατι που εννωειται μπορει καποιος να παρει και μονος του διαβαζοντας και δουλευοντας ταυτοχρονα (βασικα αυτο θα το κανει ετσι κι αλλιως οτι και να χει βγαλει) απλα ειναι ευκολοτερο να το κανεις σπουδαζοντας

----------

vasilllis (14-09-19)

----------


## tzitzikas

αν τελειώσει Τει θα έχει επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα όπως έγραψα και θα μπορεί ακόμα και μόνος του να δουλέψει. Αποφοίτους Τει έχω δει σε αγγελίες να ζητάνε συχνά, αποφοίτους ΕΠΑΛ σχεδόν ποτέ. Σε μια εποχή που το πτυχίο πανεπιστημίου θεωρείται το τίποτα σε σχέση με αρκετά χρόνια πριν που αν ήσουν δάσκαλος σε βλέπανε για υπερεπιστήμονα, το επαλ δεν λεεί τίποτα στην αγορά εργασίας.

----------


## Dragonborn

O tzitzikas έχει κατά μεγάλο μέρος δίκιο. 
Το πρόβλημα εν μέρει οφείλεται στο ότι οι εργοδότες ζητούν πτυχίο (πρώην) ΤΕΙ για εργασία που κανονικά ανατίθεται σε έμπειρο απόφοιτο δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης ή ΙΕΚ.  :Wub: 

Δείτε και το σχετικό άρθρο *Credentialism and educational inflation* στην Wikipedia, φαίνεται ότι το πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει μόνο στην Ελλάδα και όχι μόνο στα τεχνικά επαγγέλματα.

----------


## SProg

Ένα πτυχίο προφανώς και δεν σημαίνει κάτι αλλά πολλές φορές είναι *απαραίτητο* γιατί σου προσφέρει τη δυνατότητα να σε ακούσει κάποιος. Κάποιος που θα μπει στη λογική να *φιλτράρει* τα άτομα που έκαναν αίτηση για μία θέση, προφανώς και θα ασχοληθεί με αυτούς που έχουν το κάτι παραπάνω (ασχέτως με τις γνώσεις που θα πρέπει να δει εάν έχουν μετά).

Ο τίτλος Μηχανικός Αυτοματισμού (το οποίο πλέον γίνεται Μηχανικός Παραγωγής και Διοίκησης με 5ετή φοίτηση και ισοδυναμεί σε τίτλο Bachelor+Master) είναι κάτι γενικό και περιέχει μέσα γνώσεις από τόσα πολλά πεδία, που είναι  αδύνατον να τις έχει κάποιος σε βιομηχανικό επίπεδο. Μαθαίνεις πολλά πράγματα αλλά στη συνέχεια θα ασχοληθείς (εξειδικευτείς) σε συγκεκριμένο τομέα.

Εγώ είμαι Μηχανικός Αυτοματισμού και δεν ασχολήθηκα *ποτέ* με αυτά αυτά που έχεις στο μυαλό σου (κλασικές εγκαταστάσεις,PLC κτλ).

Υ.Γ ο Μηχανικός Αυτομαστιμού (ΤΕΙ) δεν ειχε *ΚΑΝΕΝΑ* επαγγελματικό δικαίωμα μέχρι πρόσφατα που γίνεται Μηχανικός Παραγωγής και Διοίκησης. Ρίξτε μία ματιά:

*Άρθρο 15 - Προεδρικό Διάταγμα 99/2018 - Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα Μηχανικού Παραγωγής και Διοίκησης*

----------


## SProg

Οι απορίες που έχεις είναι κομβικές για τις μελλοντικές σου αποφάσεις. Ότι διαβάζεις εδώ μέσα κράτα το αλλά ψάξε κάτι πιο έγκυρο.

----------

SRF (15-09-19)

----------


## vasilllis

Ας τα λέμε τουλάχιστον εμείς να μαθαίνουμε,γιατί ο ts μάλλον έχει ενημερωθεί πλήρως.

----------


## tzitzikas

νομίζω οτι ο μηχανικός παραγωγής και διοίκησης είναι τομέας του μηχανολόγου μηχανικού αν δεν κάνω λάθος, και έχει πιο πολύ σχέση με την διοίκηση της παραγωγικής διαδικασίας μιας βιομηχανικής μονάδας και όχι τόσο με τους αυτοματισμούς αυτής της μονάδας.

----------


## SProg

_Από τις 7-5-2019 και με βάση το ΦΕΚ του ν. 4610/2019 το Τμήμα Μηχανικών Αυτοματισμού συνενώθηκε με το Τμήμα Μηχανολόγων Οχημάτων και δημιουργήθηκε το Τμήμα Μηχανικών Παραγωγής και Διοίκησης που εντάχθηκε στο Διεθνές Πανεπιστήμιο Ελλάδος έχοντας ως έναρξη λειτουργίας του το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2019-2020_

----------


## jimk

> _Από τις 7-5-2019 και με βάση το ΦΕΚ του ν. 4610/2019 το Τμήμα Μηχανικών Αυτοματισμού συνενώθηκε με το Τμήμα Μηχανολόγων Οχημάτων και δημιουργήθηκε το Τμήμα Μηχανικών Παραγωγής και Διοίκησης που εντάχθηκε στο Διεθνές Πανεπιστήμιο Ελλάδος έχοντας ως έναρξη λειτουργίας του το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2019-2020_




παρτο αυγο και κουρευτο 

Ειναι τοσες οι ειδικοτητες  που εχουμε χασει την μπαλα.

----------


## vasilllis

Διαβαζω για δικαιωματα στους αυτοματιστες?Τι ακριβως δικαιωματα αποκτουν?
Οι εργοδοτες ανεκαθεν ζητουσαν αποφοιτο πανεπιστημιου να τον πληρωνουν με μισθος ανειδικευτου βοηθου.

----------


## SProg

> Διαβαζω για δικαιωματα στους αυτοματιστες?Τι ακριβως δικαιωματα αποκτουν?
> Οι εργοδοτες ανεκαθεν ζητουσαν αποφοιτο πανεπιστημιου να τον πληρωνουν με μισθος ανειδικευτου βοηθου.



Διαβασε τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα.

 Ο Μηχανικός Αυτοματισμού (ΤΕΙ) δεν είχε και ακόμα δεν έχει επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα κατοχυρωμένα.Eλάχιστα έχουν οι Ηλεκτρονικοί και για κάποιο λόγο περισσότερα έχουν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι. Πλεον η σχολή γίνεται "Μηχανικός Παραγωγής και Διοίκησης" με μαθήματα που υπήρχαν στις σχολές Αυτοματισμού+Οχημάτων.

Όσοι τελείωσαν σαν Μηχανικοί Αυτοματισμού, συνεχίζουν να μην έχουν επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα.

----------


## Fixxxer

Φυσικά και οι ηλεκτρολόγοι έχουν πολλά περισσότερα δικαιώματα απ' τον ηλεκτρονικό και τον αυτοματιστή αφού ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για υποκατηγορίες της ηλεκτρολογίας

----------


## ggr

πιστευω πως ενας λογος που συμβαινει αυτο,ειναι ο αριθμος των αποφοιτων ο οποιος ειναι αισθητα μεγαλυτερος τα τελευταια χρονια.
Εχουν δημιουργηθει παρα πολλα νεα τμηματα, η ευκολια εισαγωγης ειναι μεγαλυτερη (ακομα και με πολυ χαμηλες βαθμολογιες),
οποτε το ποσοστο της αποροφησης των μαθητων απο την τριτοβαθμια εκπαιδευση ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο.
Δυστυχως  η ποιοτητα της εκπαιδευσης ακολουθει φθινουσα πορεια, με αντικτυπο στην  ζητηση των εργοδοτων που ακομα και για θεσεις με χαμηλες απαιτησεις  γνωσεων,ζητουν αποφοιτους τριτοβαθμιας εκπαιδευσης.

----------


## ggr

μπορει καποιος να διαγραψει το παραπανω μηνυμα, κατι πηγε στραβα

----------


## ggr

> O tzitzikas έχει κατά μεγάλο μέρος δίκιο. 
> Το πρόβλημα εν μέρει οφείλεται στο ότι οι εργοδότες ζητούν πτυχίο (πρώην) ΤΕΙ για εργασία που κανονικά ανατίθεται σε έμπειρο απόφοιτο δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης ή ΙΕΚ. 
> 
> Δείτε και το σχετικό άρθρο *Credentialism and educational inflation* στην Wikipedia, φαίνεται ότι το πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει μόνο στην Ελλάδα και όχι μόνο στα τεχνικά επαγγέλματα.



Ο κυριος λογος που συμβαινει αυτο , ειναι ο μεγαλος αριθμος αποφοιτων στις μερες μας.
Τα τελευταια χρονια εχουν δημιουργηθει πολλα νεα τμηματα στη τριτοβαθμια εκπαιδευση και αυτο σε συνδυασμο με την ευκολια εισαγωγης (ακομα και με πολυ χαμηλη βαθμολογια),εχουν συμβαλλει στην μεγαλη αποροφηση των μαθητων απο την τριτοβαθμια εκπαιδευση.
Το ποιοτικο επιπεδο ομως των αποφοιτων , ακολουθει αντιστροφως αναλογη πορεια, με αμεσο αντικτυπο που φαινεται στην αγορα εργασιας.

----------


## pstratos

Νόμοι προσφοράς και ζήτησης λέγονται.....
Για να σας δωσω 'ενα παράδειγμα: Πριν δυο χρόνια μιλούσα με μεγαλοστέλεχος μεγάλης πολυεθνικής που έχει εργοστάσια ανα τον κόσμο, και στην Ελλάδα. Μου περιέγραφε με στόμφο τους 25.000 εργαζόμενους τις εταιρείας, τα 20-30 εργοστάσιά τους και το πανέμορφο R&D της Ελλαδίτσας. Κάποια στιγμή τον ρωτάω, αφού είστε τόσο Γ@μ@τοι, που παίζεται τον κόσμο στα δάκτυλά, τι σκ@τ@ θέλετε εδώ? Τι μου απάντησε: Βρές μου πού αλλού με  1500€ θα βρω g@m@τους ηλεκτρολόγους μηχ με phd και με 600€ αστεράκια ΤΕΙτζηδες να πάω!

----------


## mtzag

Υπαρχουνε εταιριες με r & d στην ελλαδα.. Μονο μου ειναι αφρικανικες και τα προιοντα τους πανε σε αναπτυσομενες χωρας

----------


## Fixxxer

> Νόμοι προσφοράς και ζήτησης λέγονται.....
> Για να σας δωσω 'ενα παράδειγμα: Πριν δυο χρόνια μιλούσα με μεγαλοστέλεχος μεγάλης πολυεθνικής που έχει εργοστάσια ανα τον κόσμο, και στην Ελλάδα. Μου περιέγραφε με στόμφο τους 25.000 εργαζόμενους τις εταιρείας, τα 20-30 εργοστάσιά τους και το πανέμορφο R&D της Ελλαδίτσας. Κάποια στιγμή τον ρωτάω, αφού είστε τόσο Γ@μ@τοι, που παίζεται τον κόσμο στα δάκτυλά, τι σκ@τ@ θέλετε εδώ? Τι μου απάντησε: Βρές μου πού αλλού με  1500€ θα βρω g@m@τους ηλεκτρολόγους μηχ με phd και με 600€ αστεράκια ΤΕΙτζηδες να πάω!



Ωραίες παπαριές είπε ο τύπος...
Αν ήταν έτσι θα είχαμε γεμίσει R&D στην Ελλάδα και κάποια στιγμή θα υπήρχαν και εργοστάσια 2ης ποιότητας επειδή θα ξέραμε το know how
Στην Ολλανδία πχ είναι μαλάκες που έχουν R&D εταιρείες κολοσσοί και πληρώνουν 3-4 χιλιάρικα

----------


## Dragonborn

> Ωραίες παπαριές είπε ο τύπος...



Όντως.

Οι μισθοί που ανέφερε ο τύπος (600 ή 1500) είναι για νεοεισερχόμενο με πτυχία αλλά χωρίς ουσιαστική εμπειρία και με μεγάλα κενά στις τεχνικές δεξιότητες του. Αυτός ο νεοεισερχόμενος δεν θα αποδώσει ουσιαστικά σε ειδικά αντικείμενα (π.χ. EMC, πιστοποιήσεις προϊόντων) πριν περάσει κάποιο εύλογο διάστημα. Και μετά το "εύλογο διάστημα" δεν μπορείς να τον κρατήσεις με τα χρήματα αυτά. Φτου και από την αρχή. 

Έτσι δεν γίνεται R&D.





> Αν ήταν έτσι θα είχαμε γεμίσει R&D στην Ελλάδα



Έμμεση απόδειξη άλλωστε ότι στην Ελληνική αγορά λείπουν τελείως ή φυτοζωούν φορείς πιστοποίησης προϊόντων στους σχετικούς τομείς (EMC, ATEX, RED), οι οποίοι πρακτικά εξαρτώνται από το R&D.

----------

nick1974 (23-09-19)

----------


## electron

> Φυσικά και οι ηλεκτρολόγοι έχουν πολλά περισσότερα δικαιώματα απ' τον ηλεκτρονικό και τον αυτοματιστή αφού ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για υποκατηγορίες της ηλεκτρολογίας



Κατά την γνώμη μου και όπως βλέπω την εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας, θα είμαστε όλοι υποκατηγορίες των προγραμματιστών, αφού η γλώσσα του plc τείνει τεχνηέντως να μεταλλαχθεί σε καθαρή γλώσσα προγραμματισμού. Ξεχάστε ladder, stl, graph κλπ. 
Όσων αφορά τα δικαιώματα που 30 και πλέον χρόνια όλοι συζητούν στα τεχνολογικά ιδρύματα, ακόμη και τώρα που στα χαρτιά έγιναν πανεπιστήμια, δεν ισχύουν στη πράξη και δεν πιστεύω ότι ακόμη και μέσα στα επόμενα χρόνια καθιερωθούν για τους απόφοιτους των νέων πλέον πανεπιστημίων. Όλο το παιχνίδι βρίσκεται στα χέρια του ΤΕΕ και των συμφερόντων του, για το πότε θα δοθούν. Επομένως ακόμη και να έχεις το χαρτί του νέου πανεπιστημίου, ουσιαστικά δεν έχεις δικαίωμα πουθενά.

----------


## aktis

> Υπαρχουνε εταιριες με r & d στην ελλαδα.. Μονο μου ειναι αφρικανικες και τα προιοντα τους πανε σε αναπτυσομενες χωρας



Μη τα μηδενίζουμε όλα ... υπάρχει σοβαρό R&D στην Ελλάδα . Η Dialog Semiconductors πχ στην Πάτρα , που τυχαία ξέρω από συμφοιτητή μου , που σχεδιάζει τσιπάκια BLE  ( πχ αυτά που έχουν μέσα τα xiaomi fitness trackers )  εξάγει τεχνογνωσία στην Αφρική ; Το άλλο τμήμα τους  ( Γερμανία ή Ολλανδία δεν θυμάμαι ) που σχεδίαζε power management IC το αγόρασε η Apple πέρυσι.

και σοβαρό manufacturing
Η Landis & Gyr έκλεισε το εργοστάσιο στην Ελβετία και ήρθε Κόρινθο , κλπ

Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι υπήρξε μια εποχή αποβιομηχάνισης , ελπίζω να σταματήσουν να κλείνουν τα εργοστάσια .

----------


## Fixxxer

> Κατά την γνώμη μου και όπως βλέπω την εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας, θα είμαστε όλοι υποκατηγορίες των προγραμματιστών, αφού η γλώσσα του plc τείνει τεχνηέντως να μεταλλαχθεί σε καθαρή γλώσσα προγραμματισμού. Ξεχάστε ladder, stl, graph κλπ. 
> Όσων αφορά τα δικαιώματα που 30 και πλέον χρόνια όλοι συζητούν στα τεχνολογικά ιδρύματα, ακόμη και τώρα που στα χαρτιά έγιναν πανεπιστήμια, δεν ισχύουν στη πράξη και δεν πιστεύω ότι ακόμη και μέσα στα επόμενα χρόνια καθιερωθούν για τους απόφοιτους των νέων πλέον πανεπιστημίων. Όλο το παιχνίδι βρίσκεται στα χέρια του ΤΕΕ και των συμφερόντων του, για το πότε θα δοθούν. Επομένως ακόμη και να έχεις το χαρτί του νέου πανεπιστημίου, ουσιαστικά δεν έχεις δικαίωμα πουθενά.



Για τον ηλεκτρολόγο και γενικά μεχρι να φτάσεις στον προγραμματισμό, δεν είναι μόνο οι γλώσσες προγραμματισμού, είναι η χαμηλή, η μεσαία και η υψηλή τάση, πες μου ποιος άλλος τα κάνει όλα και συμφέρει με νόμιμο τρόπο

----------


## electron

> Για τον ηλεκτρολόγο και γενικά μεχρι να φτάσεις στον προγραμματισμό, δεν είναι μόνο οι γλώσσες προγραμματισμού, είναι η χαμηλή, η μεσαία και η υψηλή τάση, πες μου ποιος άλλος τα κάνει όλα και συμφέρει με νόμιμο τρόπο



Τα κάνουν και οι ηλεκτρονικοί και οι αυτοματιστές κατά περίπτωση. Απλώς οι ηλεκτρολόγοι είναι πιο εύκολο για τους μη γνώστες του αντικειμένου μας, να καταλάβουν τον ρόλο τους και έτσι είναι πιο εύκολα επιλέξιμοι στην αγορά εργασίας.

----------


## vasilllis

> Τα κάνουν και οι ηλεκτρονικοί και οι αυτοματιστές κατά περίπτωση. Απλώς οι ηλεκτρολόγοι είναι πιο εύκολο για τους μη γνώστες του αντικειμένου μας, να καταλάβουν τον ρόλο τους και έτσι είναι πιο εύκολα επιλέξιμοι στην αγορά εργασίας.



μπορεί ο ηλεκτρονικός ή ο αυτόματιστης να υπογράψει για επανασύνδεση μέσης τάσης έπειτα από διακοπή;ή μπορεί να υπογράψει ΥΔΕ σε κτίριο μετά από επανέλεγχο;

Στάλθηκε από το PCT-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## electron

Φυσικά και δεν μπορεί να υπογράψει, όμως το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον τεχνολόγο ηλεκτρολόγο, αν δεν είσαι μηχανικός μέλος του ΤΕΕ.

----------


## Fixxxer

> Φυσικά και δεν μπορεί να υπογράψει, όμως το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον τεχνολόγο ηλεκτρολόγο, αν δεν είσαι μηχανικός μέλος του ΤΕΕ.



Εξαρτάται...
Εγώ παραπάνω μίλησα για νόμιμο τρόπο...
Νόμιμα οι ηλεκτρολόγοι μπαίνουν στο 95% των εγκαταστάσεων οπου περνάει ρεύμα, παράνομα κάνουν και τη δουλειά άλλων

----------


## vasilllis

> Φυσικά και δεν μπορεί να υπογράψει, όμως το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον τεχνολόγο ηλεκτρολόγο, αν δεν είσαι μηχανικός μέλος του ΤΕΕ.



για υπογραφή ΥΔΕ έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα σύμφωνα με την ισχύ της άδειας τους. 

Στάλθηκε από το PCT-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## electron

Για τη ΥΔΕ δεν έχω λόγο να διαφωνήσω, ωστόσο για την αίτηση επανασύνδεσης μετά απο συντήρηση γνωρίζω ότι δεν έχει δικαίωμα υπογραφής. Όπως και να έχει όσοι είμαστε τεχνολόγοι ανέκαθεν βρισκόμασταν στο περίπου σε ότι έχει να κάνει με τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα και όπως φαίνεται αυτό θα διαιωνίζεται ακόμα και μετά την αναβάθμιση των τεχνολογικών ιδρυμάτων σε πανεπιστήμια.

----------


## vasilllis

ακόμα και ο εργαζόμενος που θα κάνει την συντήρηση πρέπει να είναι ηλεκτρολογος με άδεια για εργασίες μέσης τάσης κάτι που διαθέτουν οι λοιποί.
Για την υπογραφη έχει να κάνει με το "μηχανικός" ,καθώς και οι μηχανολόγοι μπορούν να υπογράψουν .

Στάλθηκε από το PCT-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

